# Need to know the conductor



## balloostic (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi 
I have this wonderful rendition of The Blue danube but I have combed the internet for all its worth but i cant find the Orchestra and Conductor for this.
Is there any way I can find out the origins of this particular track?
Any help is welcome

Cheers
B
View attachment AirForceBall- The Blue Danube.mp3


----------

